# Malta - Valletta



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm off to Malta for a couple of weeks tomorrow (Gleam). Regarding anything maritime, is there anything of interest and is Valletta still fairly busy or has it died like most older ports?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been to Malta a few time recently, wouldn't say it was very busy but theres enough movements to keep you happy (*)) 
Always cruise ships & ferries and normally a few cargo ships, not to mention the ship repair berths. The harbour on the otherside of the city has the navy & normally a few rig boats. "Captain Morgan" harbour cruises from Sliema will take you around the lot.
Theres also another comercial harbour called Mar......xxx (cant spell it) that is quite busy and dont forgetting the ferries to Gozo.

Have a good time, look forward to seeing the pic's


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bob S: *

Thank you very much for all the info. We are staying in Sliema, so that harbour cruise will be ideal.
I'm off to bed now as it's a very early start tomorrow, or rather tonight! (Night) 
Jeff


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

the small war museum, iswell worth a visit,

Phill


----------

